# Alternative zum FI ?



## Bullet1990 (17. März 2008)

Hi, 
ich suche momentan einen Ausbildungsplatz und hab kaum was gefunden, da ich eigentlich nur nach Ausbildungsplätzen gesucht habe für Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung und Systemintegration. Was ich eigentlich wissen wollte ist,  ob es eine Alternative zum Fachinformatiker gibt, die auch einem Fachoberschulabschluss gerecht ist (ach ja studieren möchte ich auch nicht  ). Es könnte auch ein wenig weiter entfernt sein und nur etwas mit Software oder Computern zu tun haben, sollte aber nichts langweiliges wirtschaftliches sein  .
Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe.
MfG Bullet


----------



## zeja (5. April 2008)

Also eigentlich gibt es in dem Bereich immer einige Ausbildungsplätze. Allerdings ist es jetzt ein wenig spät einen Ausbildungsplatz für dieses Jahr zu finden. Es geht jetzt mehr um Bewerbungen fürs nächste Jahr.

Aber ich denke du müsstest so oder so schon in einem relativ großen Bereich suchen, je nachdem wieviele IT Firmen es in deiner nähere Umgebung gibt.

Auf jeden Fall ist ein Praktikum zu empfehlen bevor du mit einer Ausbildung anfängst.


----------



## Stigma (8. April 2008)

Ich kann dir die Richtung Maschinenbau oder etwas geeignetes im Elektronikfachhandel vorschlagen! Die besten Ausbildungsplätze sind schon alle vergeben, das sollte dir klar sein, denn, man bedenke das wir schon April haben! Gute Aussichten hast du nicht, für die Uni ist es leider auch schon zuspät, dies wäre mein Favorit für dich. ;-)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stigma


----------



## Bullet1990 (8. April 2008)

Ich hab noch ein Unternehmen die mich eventuell als Fachinformatiker nehmen würden wenn nicht werde ich nochmal das 12te Jahr der FOS wiederholen um meine Noten zu verbessern. Dann kann ich mich während dessen auch wieder bewerben. Ich denke das die Uni für mich zu schwer ist. Da passe ich lieber . Ich hätte mich in diesem Jahr an mehreren Bereichen bewerben sollen, ich wusste aber nichts was mich interessieren könnte außer der Fachinformatiker. Deshalb wollte ich ein paar Berufe wissen, die dem Fachinformatiker ähnlich sind. Ich denke ich werde mich während ich das Jahr wiederhole auch stärker mit VB befassen das macht dich immer gut, wenn man Ahnung von der Materie hat.

MfG Bullet


----------



## LevFan (11. April 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Die besten Ausbildungsplätze sind schon alle vergeben, das sollte dir klar sein, denn, man bedenke das wir schon April haben!



Das stimmt so nicht immer! 

Ich bin in einem größern Unternehmen angestellt und meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung gehört eindeutig zu den besseren in Deutschland. Allein schon weil die Ausbildung auf 2,5 Jahre verkürzt wird und wir in dem halben Jahr jede Menge Zusatzseminare bekommen (je 1-2 Wochen verteilt auf die gesamte Ausbildung). 

Ich habe 2 Kollegen von 7 (meines Jahrgangs), die die Ausbildung auch recht kurzfristig bekommen haben, da zwei Bewerber recht spät erst abgesprungen sind und hier dafür andere gesucht wurden.

Also: Nichts ist unmöglich!


----------



## shader09 (21. April 2008)

Wenn du dich für Informatik interessierst, kann ich dir ne schulische Ausbildung zum Technischen Assistenten für Informatik empfehlen. Man muss nur Schulgeld bezahlen, das is das Problem. Dafür Lernst du da aber ne menge aus dem Informatikbereich und weißt dann was dich daaraus am meisten interessiert. Ich kanns nur empfehlen, mir hats geholfen...


----------



## woezelmann (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich weiß der Thread ist schon uralt, aber vielleicht bist du (oder jemand anders) noch auf der Suche.

Seit 2007 gibt es den neuen Ausbildungsberuf Mathematisch-Technischer-Softwareentwickler (MATSE) der den Mathematisch-Technischen-Assistenten (MATA) abgelöst hat. Ist ein ganzes Stückchen anspruchsvoller als der FI, man lernt unter anderem viele mathematische und algorithmische Grundlagen. 

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Duale Ausbildung und ausgebildet wird unter anderem in Berlin und Aachen.

Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt dann guckt doch einfach mal hier: http://www.matse-ausbildung.de/matse.html

Grüße
Christoph


----------

